# A/C issues



## NegativeGain (Jan 3, 2006)

my 1990 Z is having a/c problems.anyone know how you know your R-12 a/c solution is getting low cause my a/c fan never comes on.Or is it electrical Mind you i did replace my fan recently.

someone i need some assistants pleeeeease


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

NegativeGain said:


> my 1990 Z is having a/c problems.anyone know how you know your R-12 a/c solution is getting low cause my a/c fan never comes on.Or is it electrical Mind you i did replace my fan recently.
> 
> someone i need some assistants pleeeeease


When you turn on the A/C turn the the fan on high and you will hear the A/C kick in. If not then check your fuses.


----------



## NegativeGain (Jan 3, 2006)

and theirs a fuse box on the drivers side.....right and also one on the passengers much smaller tho....right? i mean the A/C does get cold but the fan never comes on but i'll check the fuses more closely.also the clutch plate i think that what they call it does engage.But do you think the need to recharge it has anything to do with the A/C fan?


----------



## NegativeGain (Jan 3, 2006)

Also does anyone here notice your a/c fan come on right when u turn the ignition not on but close to on


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

NegativeGain said:


> and theirs a fuse box on the drivers side.....right and also one on the passengers much smaller tho....right? i mean the A/C does get cold but the fan never comes on but i'll check the fuses more closely.also the clutch plate i think that what they call it does engage.But do you think the need to recharge it has anything to do with the A/C fan?


Look at the Z manual book at the top of the Z forum. There are 3 places to look.
1) Drivers side near the left foot.
2) Pop the hood and there is another fuse box next to the throttle body.
3) The last one are located next to the battery (fusible link)


----------



## NegativeGain (Jan 3, 2006)

i checked all the fuses except the one by the left foot.I also attempted to recharge it but it was already full.So i will continue my search


----------



## erictriche (Jul 23, 2006)

this problem with you fan is caused by a small switch on your radiator on the left corner engine side. this switch overtime reacts differently to heat, you can just bypass the switch on your 1990 and the fan should kick on only when your ac is on, or replace the switch.


----------



## NegativeGain (Jan 3, 2006)

radiator on the left can you draw me a picture or send me a picture of where its at


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

An electrical problem could also be the culprit. If there's a slow leak in your A/C system it could cause such electrical troubles.


----------



## apudapus (Sep 8, 2005)

i have a switch to turn on the auxilary fan in front of the AC condenser.

http://www.300zx-twinturbo.com/cgi-bin/manual.cgi?list=efec&dir=&config=&refresh=&direction=forward&scale=0&cycle=off&slide=174&design=default&total=190

to turn it on, you connect pin 19 to ground and it should turn on. that's one way to test if it's working.

if this isn't the fan you're talking about, sorry, i misunderstood.


----------

